# How do I stop eating so much?



## Nesa (Oct 20, 2011)

I have an eating problem. I'm an overeater/emotional eater/(just too depressed to damn care eater) and the way I've been going, I pretty much have a bottomless stomach by now. :/ I'm never full and I'm always hungry. I got into shape a year ago but that quickly disappeared once winter rolled around, school kicked into high gear, and I got super lazy & marathoned four seasons of Dexter. I just started running again, but I get a huge setback whenever I look into the fridge and I see multiple dishes of uneaten, perfectly tantalizing food. I know I shouldn't do it and I should eat breakfast, lunch, and dinner like everyone else.. but I can't for some reason. I've tried only having three meals a day and I break down around 9:00 PM and eat the rest of whatever I baked or cooked the night before. (I also have very bad eating habits.. if there's ice cream in the freezer it's going to be my breakfast.. I just feel like eggs or cereal or toast is too proper or something.. like it's what normal people eat, and why do I need to eat what they eat? Probably because it's healthier than downing a few Krunchy Klondikes to start off the day but my mind doesn't seem to register that..) 

I was raised to always "eat more so you can grow tall" and to "finish your plate" and to "help yourself to seconds, thirds, and fourths, so you can grow tall" (unfortunately my parents forgot that exercise has to come hand in hand with a big appetite in order to lead a healthy lifestyle; having just the latter simply makes you an overweight, very unhappy blob). I'm just so tired of feeling guilty when I do eat and depressed when I don't. Does anyone have any tips or advice? I just don't know what to do..


----------



## sandradavis (Nov 15, 2011)

I have the same problem as you, so I know how you feel. It's hard to stop, isn't it?

- Keep unhealthy foods out of the house, out of mind, and out of sight.
- Eat 5 small healthy meals throughout the day; this keeps your metabolism up and creates the image of eating more than you are. Hence, you'll feel fuller and this may help with your emotional eating.
- Instead of eating a bowl of ice cream, eat a bowl of frozen yogurt. Or simply yogurt.
- Instead of eating a chocolate bar, eat a Special K granola bar.
- Instead of chips, crackers or pretzels.
Replace the unhealthy foods with healthier foods that contain the same quality.
Sometimes, you just have to let yourself go so that you feel disgusting and guilty. After one bad episode, next time you receive bad news and feel like getting a pizza you'll look back on that episode. Other times, you just need to restrain yourself.
Instead of eating emotionally, try exercising emotionally. Or distract yourself: go see a movie, read a book, sleep.

Hope that helped you!!


----------



## Lonely girly (Nov 17, 2011)

I've the same problem too, its so hard to stop and also causing me health issues as I'm always eating junk food.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

One thing i do is keep food out of sight, and if possible not even have any junk food in the house. Only have healthy, necessary food in the house. It really helps.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah, as already mentioned eat healthier rather than less. And get a hobby. Sometimes people get hungry when they are bored. And drink plenty of water. Drink a glass of water 1/2 hour before each meal. You don't need 2 litres a day though that has been shown to be BS. But some people experience hunger when they are thirsty. Don't drink after a meal because it interferes with digestion.

Eat loads of greens. I mean *LOADS*. Quit with any of the "_I don't like that_" attitude and eat only healthy food. Set aside one day a month for junk food and be strict the rest of the time.


----------



## Nesa (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys. I was afraid I was the only eating machine out there lol.

I'll try to eat some more greens.. I guess I need to look at some veggie meals. I've had salads before, but they kind of seem like punishment to me. Cold, crunchy, bitter, doused in oily salad dressing. >.< But I don't know how to make a meal with veggies that aren't soggy, limp, and drowned in some type of unhealthy sauce, so I guess I can't be choosy.

Wow it's going to be difficult not buying junk food. it feels like 95% of the grocery store is junk food lol. When I pass the chips/cookies/candy/etc. aisles I always think "It doesn't hurt just to _walk_ there, does it?"

You guys have some really helpful advice, though. I'm going to need a new shopping list this weekend.


----------



## comfortablynumb1985 (Aug 5, 2011)

Have you ever tried a low carb diet? 

The two most important advantages of a low carb diet are:

-increases satiety
-generally people lose a little more weight long term with this diet (isocaloric diets)

The satiety part is important because it will suppress urges to overeat, which you say is your main problem. This is true as long as you stick to the diet. The substitution of processed carbs with fruits/vegetables really restricts how much a person can eat. 

So I think this is your most practical diet because you can still eat however much you want which will satisfy your eating impulsivity and not be a problem.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Eat less (?)

If there is something you really enjoy doing, perhaps you could do that whenever you have the urge to eat.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

Nesa said:


> Does anyone have any tips or advice? I just don't know what to do..


Take it in steps. If you try to quit all at once, you're only going to become more frustrated, and console yourself by eating more. Work on portion size for now; slowly cut back on the portions you eat until you eat small meals throughout the day.

Eat slowly. It takes seven minutes after your stomach becomes full before you actually feel full. If you eat more slowly, you can feel fuller on less food.

Try to cut out fast food and heavily processed food as much as you can. I know this can be very difficult, both financially and habitually, but it will be worth it. Processed foods often contain chemicals that make you hungrier or make you crave them more. Cooking at home allows you to use healthier ingredients, and gives you the sense of accomplishment that you made it yourself.

Did you know that it _does not matter how many calories you intake, as long as you exercise them off?_ Ever heard of the Twinkie diet? A man lost 27 pounds (and improved his cholesterol) eating twinkies and other unhealthy foods, by becoming more physically active. Don't go overboard, though.

Most importantly, address the cause of the problem, not just its effects. Your depression has led you to turn to food; find something else to funnel this depression into. Instead of comfort food, when you're depressed do something that interests you. Write. Compose music. Go swimming. (Also a very good way to promote cardiac health and lose weight)

Hope this helped, good luck


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I have bouts of binging and its horrible. The only thing that helps me sometimes is filling up on bulkier, healthy foods like bananas, wholegrain bread etc and lots of water. While I will still feel like indulging in bad stuff when doing this, im less likely to eat as much as I'm too full. It's still an ongoing battle for me too though.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

Nesa said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. I was afraid I was the only eating machine out there lol.
> 
> *I'll try to eat some more greens.. I guess I need to look at some veggie meals. I've had salads before, but they kind of seem like punishment to me. Cold, crunchy, bitter, doused in oily salad dressing. >.< But I don't know how to make a meal with veggies that aren't soggy, limp, and drowned in some type of unhealthy sauce, so I guess I can't be choosy. *
> 
> ...


Being healthy also means having a balanced diet - thankfully, not just salad. XD (Also, those oily dressings are bad, bad, bad... try a vinaigrette with maybe some white meat chicken, fruit (dried cranberries, mandarin oranges, etc), nuts... be creative, salad can be nummy ^^ )

I don't eat very healthily, not because I don't WANT to, but because we can't afford it. I walk into the store and go whooooa, look at all this awesome stuff o.o (it's embarrassing, lol...)

ANYWAY, here's something I think tastes really amazing. You know those wraps they sell at the grocery store, they're kinda like tortillas? And they're green cause they're made with spinach? Spinach wraps. :heart Take those, put on deli turkey and cheese and lettuce and tomato and whatever else, it's ****ing beautiful. lol. And healthy too.

OH. And cut back on the soda. Regular soda is healthier than diet soda by the way, so if you usually use diet, switch to regular.

There are all sorts of healthy recipes out there. Eating healthy doesn't mean you have to eat salad for the rest of your life. Honestly, I wish we could afford more healthy food.


----------



## Mack Swain (Nov 4, 2011)

Get *ALL* of your carbohydrates from fruits and vegetables. 
Take 30% of your calories as protein. 
Pursue fats, your target is 30% of calories from fats. 
Exercise, your target is an hour a day.


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

I agree with those who recommend you cut out processed sugary foods. These foods only increase cravings, by creating the blood-sugar rollarcoaster. Awhile ago I cut out sugars completely, and the desire for sugar was gone in a couple weeks.

Don't eat more frequently - eat less frequently. Eating more frequently probably just makes you hungrier throughout the day. Consider trying the one-meal-a-day approach. No breakfast, no lunch, and a nice dinner. This makes it easier to eat healthier foods, since you're _really_ hungry when you finally eat and just about anything tastes good. And even if you eat some garbage during the one meal, it's difficult to take in as many calories when you eat only once a day. There's also a psychological benefit. You know when you get up in the morning that you aren't eating til night-time, and this allows you to focus on other things and to not fall off the wagon when trying to eat those tiny wimpy meals throughout the day. Research is emerging that suggests that eating less frequently is healthier than higher frequency eating.


----------



## peachycheeks (Oct 13, 2011)

PaysageDHiver said:


> I agree with those who recommend you cut out processed sugary foods. These foods only increase cravings, by creating the blood-sugar rollarcoaster. Awhile ago I cut out sugars completely, and the desire for sugar was gone in a couple weeks.
> 
> Don't eat more frequently - eat less frequently. Eating more frequently probably just makes you hungrier throughout the day. Consider trying the one-meal-a-day approach. No breakfast, no lunch, and a nice dinner. This makes it easier to eat healthier foods, since you're _really_ hungry when you finally eat and just about anything tastes good. And even if you eat some garbage during the one meal, it's difficult to take in as many calories when you eat only once a day. There's also a psychological benefit. You know when you get up in the morning that you aren't eating til night-time, and this allows you to focus on other things and to not fall off the wagon when trying to eat those tiny wimpy meals throughout the day. Research is emerging that suggests that eating less frequently is healthier than higher frequency eating.


Just seen this post and I suffer from BED - binge eating disorder. I would like to see this research that eating less frequently is healthier than eating often as suggested by PaysageDriver?? One meal a day is a terrible idea! That is one of the reasons I started binge eating in the first place - allowing yourself to get so hungry then overload on food is bad for your blood sugar levels, mood etc etc. Eating small meals throughout the day means you regulate your blood sugar levels, speed up your metabolism and are more likely to eat the right foods. Intuitive eating is a really good idea!! Starvation can also increase depression and anxiety. Seriously - I have never heard such bad advice! Jeeeez


----------



## Barbapapa (Mar 5, 2010)

PaysageDHiver is correct.

check out http://www.leangains.com/


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

I have the same problem - carbs and sugar - cant get enough. I binge eat at night - in the middle of the night. I wake up from sleep, go downstairs, binge on sugar/carbs, go back to bed. I do it EVERY night - sometimes twice a night. I can not stop.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

become poor. all jokes aside . You need to eat whole grains and TONS ( I said TONS) of veggies and fruits. You can have unlimited quantities of vegetables. Eat a variety. There should be colors beyond green, like yellow, red, purple etccc. EDUCATE YOURSELF! You have google. use it. If that's not enough you should be speaking to a professional  good luck!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Eat more .. eat more often small meals instead of there big meals and junk food try to limit cheat/ fattening foods


----------



## sewsho (Nov 23, 2011)

talk about it with your parents or whomever buys food like klondike bars and chips
it's your concern as well as the household's health


----------



## PurposeAndGoal (Nov 22, 2011)

Huk phin said:


> I have the same problem - carbs and sugar - cant get enough. I binge eat at night - in the middle of the night. I wake up from sleep, go downstairs, binge on sugar/carbs, go back to bed. I do it EVERY night - sometimes twice a night. I can not stop.


Sure you can. Avoid carbs/sugar like poison. And eat as much protein, lo-carb veggies, and fat as you want. And never gain a single pound.

And for the rest you can make things that approximate carbs. Such as Stevia/Splenda or Almond/Coconut/Flax Flour.

Or how about baked cheese as pizza crust.

Let SCIENCE guide your way!
http://www.reddit.com/help/faqs/keto
http://lowcarbplate.com/tlcm
http://dietdoctor.com/lchf
http://keto.reddit.com


----------



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

Don't limit yourself by "three meals" a day. Eat small amounts all through the day, and have one large meal. Don't buy junk food, period. If you don't have it, you can't stumble upon it in the fridge and eat it all. Cook more at home... Little things like replacing white bread with wheat or multi grain bread helps a lot. Get low fat everything. (Low fat yogurt, low fat cream cheese, low fat ice cream when you want to cheat.) Eat a lot of protein. Natural peanut butter, lean meats, etc. That's the TL;DR version of what I've done in the past year to lose 95lbs. If you have any other questions feel free to IM me. I consider fitness and weight loss to be a hobbie of mine.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

OMG, i just ate so frigging much i lost control in like 10 minutes i downed 2 bowls of ice cream and cake, half a bag of Doritos... musta ate at least 2000 cal's soo quickly


----------

